# Seattle, WA



## CHamilton (Feb 16, 2013)

I'm not sure why there aren't many topics for the West here, so let's start some.

Start with the links in Northwest Train Vacations for Families, the official Seattle site, and the city's Points of Interest page. Then feel free to ask, as there are several AUers from the northwest who'll be happy to help.

Here are some of my favorite places to take guests, some famous, some not so much.


Ballard Locks
Bruce Lee's grave Brandon Lee is buried there, too.
Fremont Troll
Museum of Flight
Pike Place Market
Seattle Center includes the Monorail, the Space Needle, Experience Music Project/Science Fiction Museum, the Pacific Science Center, and the Chihuly Museum
Theo Chocolate Tour
"Waiting for the Interurban" statue in Fremont
Outside the city


Snoqualmie Falls
Woodinville's "Alcohol Row," including Ste. Michelle and Columbia wineries and Red Hook brewery


----------



## NW cannonball (Feb 19, 2013)

*I Am Not A Local* - but have visited Seattle on average twice yearly for 12 years, frequently via the EB.

All the places on CHamilton's list I can *recommend* (but for the 3 I've missed (chocolate, wine, and Bruce Lee's grave ) Also see the monuments to Jimi Hendrix various places and other Seattle musicians too numerous to count all of them - like for example Quincy Jones, Kurt Cobain, Eddie Vedder - many more - overall the music scene in Seattle is good.

A few more -- but first - *local public transit* is OK - King County and wider area [seattle-Tacoma-Everett-North Bend-various Islands and the East Side of the Olympic Peninsula by ferry - good light rail to airport and south side]

*Walking - especially in some parts of city center - *may be more strenuous than some visitors are used to - especially if they hail from Mid-America or England. Probably the streets near the waterfront are not as steep as some in San Francisco - but for some of us the rise of two or more floors in one city block near the waterfront may be unexpected.

*Museums* - Seattle Art Museum in downtown who recently had the big King Tut show and now (from 2013-02-14 through 2013-05-19) have a visiting "Rembrandt, Van Dyck, Gainsborough" show.

The permanent exhibitions are interesting as are the exhibits at the Asian art museum.

Not exactly a museum, more an activity center with lots of interesting boats and ships on display and close to downtown is Center for Wooden Boats on the south end of Lake Union, not far from Seattle Center - there are also some interesting old ships moored near here on display - fireboat Duwamish , a lightship incongruously named Swiftsure, several others.

Hiking, kayaking, bicycling -

The ID = International District (what other cities might call "Chinatown" ) - including especially Uwajimaya grocery with good takeout near the King Street station - I've often stocked up on munchies there before the EB EB departs.

Oh, and the *coffee *is good and plentiful - not just SBUX - but oodles of good local coffee shops wherever one might be - not quite *Vienna* but (ooh - I hear the locals piling on me for that) but *real good.*

*If anyone has *more Seattle favorite places or advice for travellers, please post


----------



## manderson (Feb 19, 2013)

I'll add a few more possibilities:

Ride a Washington State ferry. They leave from several points in the area, including from the downtown waterfront.

Take an Argosy Cruises tour. Two popular points of interest for visitors are the houseboat communities (think Sleepless in Seattle), and Bill Gates' house. That would be the Seattle Lakes tour.

In Tacoma, south of Seattle, check out the Museum of Glass, which includes a working hot shop where you can hang out as long as you want, watching the artists. You can ride the free Link Light Rail to the museum from the Tacoma Dome station, an easy walk from either Amtrak or the Sounder commuter train.


----------



## trainman74 (Feb 19, 2013)

I liked the Underground Tour.

I also enjoyed the Archie McPhee store (didn't buy anything when I was there, but it was still fun to shop) -- it's in a neighborhood well north of downtown, but there are several bus routes that stop at the corner nearby.


----------



## JayPea (Feb 20, 2013)

To add a few more things to do in and around Seattle:

The Victoria Clipper offers many possible scenic boat trips.

Seattle Aquarium and Woodland Park Zoo for watching and enjoying wildlife.

On of my own personal favorites, located on Seattle's waterfront is Ye Olde Curiousity Shoppe. It offers things you don't often see in many places. Such as real mummies and shrunken heads, among other things.  The shrunken head collection to me bears a strong resemblance to members of our Congress.  It may not be for everyone, but it certainly appeals to my twisted personality. :giggle:


----------



## JayPea (Feb 20, 2013)

One other possibility are the Gray Line bus tours. There are several of them that take in many of the sights in and around Seattle. When I head to Seattle in June I am taking the Mt. Rainier tour.


----------



## CHamilton (Feb 25, 2013)

Let's add some new attractions:


I mentioned the Chihuly museum at Seattle Center, but here's the link. It's new as of a year or so ago, and it's quite beautiful.
The Museum of Flight now has a space shuttle trainer. I haven't been to see it yet, but it's supposed to be interesting.
Tacoma now has the LeMay Car Museum. They have some fancy cars, but much of what's on display is the sort of cars that you and I grew up with, which is quite fun.


----------



## jb64 (Feb 27, 2013)

I will arrive in Seattle one evening on the CS and leave the next day on the EB. Given that short time frame, what itenarary do you all recommend to see the best I can of Seattle. I am staying at the Hotel 5 which is downtown.

Thanks.


----------



## manderson (Feb 27, 2013)

jb64 said:


> I will arrive in Seattle one evening on the CS and leave the next day on the EB. Given that short time frame, what itenarary do you all recommend to see the best I can of Seattle. I am staying at the Hotel 5 which is downtown.
> Thanks.


So you'll have all morning and about half the afternoon. I'd suggest taking the monorail to the Seattle Center and going up in the Space Needle. Then depending on your interests, hit a museum: Chihuly Glass, Pacific Science Center or Experience Music, all at the Center; or the Seattle Art Museum downtown. Or just wander around the Public Market (aka Pike Place Market), also downtown.

Or if you're like me, and like to do a lot of walking on train layovers, you could skip the museums or Market, and instead walk back to the train station after the Space Needle. Googlemap directions for walking via Alaskan Way, along the waterfront, and stop for fish and chips at Ivars seafood bar. Probably two to three miles from the Center to the train station, one way.


----------



## jb64 (Feb 27, 2013)

manderson said:


> jb64 said:
> 
> 
> > I will arrive in Seattle one evening on the CS and leave the next day on the EB. Given that short time frame, what itenarary do you all recommend to see the best I can of Seattle. I am staying at the Hotel 5 which is downtown.
> ...


I would like the walk but I will need to figure out the luggage thing. If I want to see the fish throwing thing, what time should I be at the market?


----------



## manderson (Feb 28, 2013)

jb64 said:


> manderson said:
> 
> 
> > jb64 said:
> ...


I happened to be downtown this morning, so I swung by and asked them about this. There's no specific time that's best, except maybe afternoons in general. You want to be there when it's busy with people buying whole fish -- that's when they toss them to the back to prepare and wrap them up. Best bet is to buy a whole fish yourself!

There are several fish shops at the market. The one you want is under the big clock, just to the left, behind Rachel the pig.


----------



## jb64 (Feb 28, 2013)

Thanks for the great info


----------



## trainman74 (Mar 1, 2013)

jb64 said:


> I would like the walk but I will need to figure out the luggage thing.


First try asking your hotel for a late checkout, so that you can just wait to check out until it would be time for you to head to the station for the EB. If that's a no-go, the hotel should still be willing to hold your luggage after you check out.


----------



## MrFSS (Mar 1, 2013)

Views of the market from a few years ago.



























Wonder how the prices compare today?


----------



## jb64 (Mar 1, 2013)

That makes me hungry. I will try to get some pics of the current prices and we can compare.


----------



## jb64 (Apr 22, 2013)

OK, finally have a little time to update the thread. We hit the space needle first thing in the morning, then took the monorail downtown and spent the rest of the rainy day at the Public Market, which we absolutely loved. Hotel 5 was a great hotel, very comfortable, great location and very accomodating. They held our luggage for us and when we returned to get our luggage, they called a car to take us to the train station. Here are a couple of pics of the fish for price comparison:

https://www.facebook.com/jeanine.botkin#!/photo.php?fbid=10200458667862388&set=a.10200458514778561.1073741833.1627562189&type=1&theater

https://www.facebook.com/jeanine.botkin#!/photo.php?fbid=10200458668382401&set=a.10200458514778561.1073741833.1627562189&type=1&theater

Sorry for the links, but couldn't get the pictures to embed. Used to use Picasaweb, but I get an error message saying that file extension could not be used.


----------



## BCL (Apr 26, 2013)

I didn't see that much mention of what to do in the surrounding area.

I rather like Woodinville. They have a variety of wineries and tasting rooms, as well as the Red Hook Brewery. Last time I was in the area I stopped by Chateau Ste Michelle for the free tour and tasting. I noticed a limo dropping off people, and I think there are various bus and limo tours of the wineries if you don't feel up to driving.


----------



## manderson (May 11, 2013)

From The Seattle Times today:

New to town, revisiting favorite haunts, or just sightseeing in Seattle? Here are 10 of the citys top attractions.

Pike Place Market

This historic, beloved downtown public market has been in business since 1907. Its a year-round farmers market and a visual riot of vegetable, seafood, cheese and flower stalls along with handicrafts and tourist-friendly knickknacks. And, of course, the flying fish. Vendors at Pike Place Fish Market gleefully toss salmon to each other and crack jokes, always drawing a crowd at the fish stall by the markets main entrance.

For less of a crowd, take the stairs to Down Under, a wood-floored maze of small shops beneath the main-level market. And mosey into the shops and stalls across the street from the main market, including what is touted as the original Starbucks (which actually moved here from down the street about five years after its 1971 opening, but retains its vintage look).

Info: The main entrance to Pike Place Market is at First Avenue and Pike Street. The market is open daily. pikeplacemarket.org

Space Needle

This vertical icon of the city is so kitschy its become cool, and it gives a great view of the city from the top. Built for the 1962 Worlds Fair, its 605 feet tall and looks like a spaceship on stilts, towering over Seattle Center (seattlecenter.com), a cultural complex where you could easily spend hours at the Pacific Science Center, Chihuly glass display, food court, theatres or simply watching kids frolic in a giant outdoor fountain.

Get there on the Seattle Center Monorail (another nicely kitschy Worlds Fair legacy, seattlemonorail.com) from Westlake Center in the heart of downtown; it takes just a few minutes.

Info: The Space Needle is open daily, including evenings. Admission starts at $19 (adult) for the elevator ride to the observation deck, 520 feet up. Or get a meal with a view at Skycity Restaurant. spaceneedle.com or 206-905-2200.

Olympic Sculpture Park

World-class sculpture. A walk with wonderful views of the city, harbor and mountains. And its free. How could you not visit the Seattle Art Museums Olympic Sculpture Park?

The outdoor sculpture garden spreads over 9 acres of a seaside bluff north of downtown, transformed from an industrial backwater into the home of artwork such as Alexander Calders Eagle, six tons of red-painted steel that looks like an abstract soaring bird. Paths wander amid sculpture; for a longer, lovely walk, stroll along the 1.2-mile waterfront path in adjoining Myrtle Edwards Park.

Info: The sculpture garden is open year-round from a half-hour before sunrise to a half-hour after sunset. Free. seattleartmuseum.org/visit/osp or 206-654-3100.

Washington State Ferries

Ferries shuttle all around Puget Sound and theyre a key, and the prettiest, part of Washingtons transportation system. You can have a fun, quick and cheap sightseeing boat ride as a walk-on passenger (adult fare is $7.70 round trip) on the Seattle-Bainbridge Island ferry. If its clear, youll even see 14,410-foot Mount Rainier looming to the south on the 35-minute ride. The Mountain, as locals call it, really does exist, although its often shrouded in clouds.

Board the ferry at Pier 52 on the downtown Seattle waterfront, get off at Bainbridge and walk into the friendly little town of Winslow its restaurants, cafes and shops are a 10-minute walk from the ferry landing on the main drag of Winslow Way. Back on the ferry, enjoy the spectacular urban skyline view as you approach downtown Seattle.

Info: wsdot.wa.gov/ferries or 888-808-7977. For Winslow shops, restaurants and more, see bainbridgedowntown.org.

Museum of ­History & Industry

This museum doesnt have the most enticing name (although its known locally as MOHAI, which at least is shorter). But dont miss it. MOHAI reopened in late 2012, with new galleries and multimedia displays, in a new location in Lake Union Park at the north edge of downtown. Its exhibits on life in Seattle and Puget Sound cover everything from the maritime past to cutting-edge culture. (Adult admission is $14.)

Outside in the waterfront park, at the south end of Lake Union, watch boats scud across the lake (or across the parks model-boat pond) and float planes take off.

While there, boat-lovers shouldnt miss the nearby Center for Wooden Boats, with displays, more than 100 historic boats, a wharf, rental boats and free vintage-boat rides on Sundays (first-come, first served). No admission charge.

Info: MOHAI, mohai.org or 206-324-1126. Center for Wooden Boats, cwb.org or 206-382-2628.

Downtown waterfront

Soon the traffic-roaring Alaskan Way Viaduct, which cuts off downtown Seattle from its waterfront, will come tumbling down and be replaced by a tunnel. For now, theres a broad sidewalk along the harborfront with shops, eateries (fish and chips is always a favorite) and wooden piers jutting out into the bay. Stop at the Seattle Aquarium to see what lives in (and beyond) the local waters (adult admission, $19.95). Ride the Seattle Great Wheel, a 175-foot tall Ferris wheel with enclosed gondola-type cabins, for a view from on high of the city, Elliott Bay and the Olympic Mountains to the west (adult ticket $13).

Info: seattlewaterfront.org , seattlegreatwheel.comand seattleaquarium.org

Seattle Art Museum

The perfect place for a rainy day or any day if youd like to see everything from European masters paintings and ancient Asian artwork to Native American carvings and contemporary sculpture. The museum is in the heart of downtown; its gift store and restaurant offer unusual souvenirs and good food. Museum admission is $17 (adult), with free admission on the first Thursday of each month. (Tie it in with the free First Thursday Art Walk each month of art galleries in the nearby historic Pioneer Square district.)

Info: seattleartmuseum.org/ or 206-654-3100. firstthursdayseattle.com

Chinatown International District

Seattles Chinatown is almost as old as the city, emerging in the 1880s. Now also called the International District, its been a cultural hub for Chinese, Japanese, Vietnamese, Filipino and other immigrants. Its packed with Asian restaurants and shops, and home to the Wing Luke Museum that chronicles the life and times of Pacific and Asian Americans in the area ($12.95 adult admission). Join the locals at bubble-tea shops or for dim sum. Get a big taste of local cultures at Uwajimaya, a bustling supermarket of Asian foods and gifts.

Info: cidbia.org, wingluke.org, uwajimaya.com

Ballard Locks

See the essence of the Pacific Northwest at the Ballard Locks, where you can watch salmon and boats from fishing boats and tugs to kayaks and yachts. The locks carry boats up and down, letting them travel between Puget Sound and Seattles freshwater waterways (about 20 feet above sea level). A fish ladder lets salmon swim up past the locks to their freshwater spawning grounds; glass viewing windows let people watch them.

Stroll in the ornamental gardens surrounding the locks (formally known as Hiram M. Chittenden Locks, but called Ballard Locks after the local neighborhood); and listen to outdoor concerts at 2 p.m. on summer weekends, June 1 to Labor Day. No admission; concerts also free.

Info: nws.usace.army.mil (click on Chittenden Locks)

Boeing tour

See Boeings Future of Flight exhibits (and design your own jet digitally) and see jets being made inside the Boeing factory, about 25 miles north of Seattle in Everett. The Boeing plant is the biggest building by volume in the world 472,000,000 cubic feet and holds the production lines for various Boeing jets, including the 787 Dreamliner. Adult admission for the exhibits and 90-minute guided tour is $18. (Children must be at least four feet tall to join the tour.)

Info: futureofflight.org


----------



## CHamilton (May 22, 2013)

Here are some more things to do in Seattle, including The Washington Banana Museum.

Insider’s Guide to the Seattle Icons You Thought You Knew

By the way, if you're looking for unusual things to do and see in the Northwest, check out Harriet Baskas' books. She's made a specialty of finding "curiosities."


----------



## JayPea (May 23, 2013)

CHamilton said:


> Here are some more things to do in Seattle, including The Washington Banana Museum.Insider’s Guide to the Seattle Icons You Thought You Knew
> 
> By the way, if you're looking for unusual things to do and see in the Northwest, check out Harriet Baskas' books. She's made a specialty of finding "curiosities."


Great find, Charlie! There are a few of those I plan on taking in while I'm in Seattle next month. These include the duck tour, the Ferris Wheel on the pier, and the boat ride to Blake Island. I can already taste that salmon! :lol: A return visit to Ye Olde Curiousity Shoppe is also on my to-do list.


----------



## winterskigirl (May 25, 2013)

Ride the Ducks http://www.ridetheducksofseattle.com/ is another fun and somewhat goofy to tour Seattle. Best part I think is going onto Lake Union and cruising by the famous houseboat where "Sleepless in Seattle" was filmed.


----------



## CHamilton (May 30, 2013)

Seattle Transit Blog's Seattle for Visitors explains how to ride transit in Seattle.


----------



## NW cannonball (Jun 5, 2013)

CHamilton said:


> Seattle Transit Blog's Seattle for Visitors explains how to ride transit in Seattle.


Thanks. Good site for visitors. DO buy the ORCA if you will be in Seattle more than a day or two. On my recent visit bought the (senior citizens) card at the Westlake tunnel station. For $3 (senior discount from the $5 for the card plus put $30 on it, lost a lot of hassle and saved a bunch of cash. The $23 left on the ORCA will serve me well the next time I visit.


----------



## June the Coach Rider (Jun 5, 2013)

When I arrive in SEA from EUG, I need to take the ferry to Bainbridge Island to meet a friend. As I cannot walk long distances, are there taxis that are at King St. Station when the Amtrak Cascade arrives around noon time?


----------



## JayPea (Jun 5, 2013)

Taxis should be available when your train gets in. I say "should" because one time while on the Coast Starlight, the train arrived at King Street Station early and the cabs didn't begin showing up until a few minutes after we had arrived. But there "should" be cabs available for you.


----------



## JayPea (Jun 5, 2013)

NW cannonball said:


> CHamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Seattle Transit Blog's Seattle for Visitors explains how to ride transit in Seattle.
> ...


Ditto that about the ORCA card. It wasa godsend for me during the Gathering in 2011, and I know will come in very handy again when I visit Seattle starting 3 weeks, 1 day, 7 hours, and 27 minutes from now (not that I'm counting down the time or anything). :lol:

That's if the Cascades from Portland is on time.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jun 5, 2013)

JayPea said:


> NW cannonball said:
> 
> 
> > CHamilton said:
> ...


But who cares if the Trains are Late right Jeff?


----------



## June the Coach Rider (Jun 5, 2013)

JayPea said:


> NW cannonball said:
> 
> 
> > CHamilton said:
> ...


Don't ruin the city too badly, I am there two weeks after you. I arrive on July 10th, but staying over in Ploulsbo but will be back in Seattle on the 11th for the Mariners/Red Sox game then taking the EB back to CHI on the 12th.


----------



## JayPea (Jun 5, 2013)

jimhudson said:


> JayPea said:
> 
> 
> > NW cannonball said:
> ...


I don't care, so long as I don't miss my connections!



June the Coach Rider said:


> JayPea said:
> 
> 
> > NW cannonball said:
> ...


Don't worry, June, I'm not the tear-up-the-town kind of guy! :lol: I have to leave something for someone else. Besides, I might want to come back! Part of my trip includes a Mariner game, too, on the 30th of June. The Marginals play the Flubs, er, Cubs on that day. I picked that game so that I could witness one lousy team win a game! :lol:


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jun 6, 2013)

If its Lousy Baseball you want catch the Hooked Marlins vs. the Lastros!!! Loser will be Demoted to AAA!!!! :help:


----------



## tonys96 (Jun 13, 2013)

We might be in Seattle in mid November for a National League of Cities convention. Are the same things to do available in November also? (Except seasonal soport, of course)


----------



## kmbjbb (Jul 22, 2013)

Saw the pictures of the seafood and are already making plans to go there every three months and get seafood. Son started salivating while looking and it's gonna be 5 years before we are there.


----------



## NW cannonball (Jul 27, 2013)

In November - no special events like Folklife or Bumbershoot - last May - of the overpriced places on the Eliot Bay waterfront - Anthony's had an OK happy hour for oysters - get there early and only a dollar or so per -- but the price goes up every hour.

Best breakfast was somewhere near the Ballard bridge - depart the D bus at the south end of bridge and walk west through some industrial and fishing area - not easy to find the way pedestrian unfriendly - but place down by the waterfront there has a real good eggs "Benedict" but with crab. Fishing wharf? something like -- wish I knew the name.


----------



## manderson (Jul 29, 2013)

NW cannonball said:


> In November - no special events like Folklife or Bumbershoot - last May - of the overpriced places on the Eliot Bay waterfront - Anthony's had an OK happy hour for oysters - get there early and only a dollar or so per -- but the price goes up every hour.
> Best breakfast was somewhere near the Ballard bridge - depart the D bus at the south end of bridge and walk west through some industrial and fishing area - not easy to find the way pedestrian unfriendly - but place down by the waterfront there has a real good eggs "Benedict" but with crab. Fishing wharf? something like -- wish I knew the name.


Would that restaurant be Chinooks?


----------



## June the Coach Rider (Jul 29, 2013)

NW cannonball said:


> In November - no special events like Folklife or Bumbershoot - last May - of the overpriced places on the Eliot Bay waterfront - Anthony's had an OK happy hour for oysters - get there early and only a dollar or so per -- but the price goes up every hour.
> Best breakfast was somewhere near the Ballard bridge - depart the D bus at the south end of bridge and walk west through some industrial and fishing area - not easy to find the way pedestrian unfriendly - but place down by the waterfront there has a real good eggs "Benedict" but with crab. Fishing wharf? something like -- wish I knew the name.


I was taken to that very restaurant, it is right next to Chinooks, not sure what the name of it is, but if you are standing in front of Chinooks, it is right off to the right, but further back toward the pier. My friend had the Crab benedict and I had a taste, wonderful. Also they will make your omlet anyway you want, not just how they have them on the menu, just ask.


----------



## CHamilton (Sep 23, 2013)

There's a new thread that discusses high-end Seattle hotels and restaurants here.

Also, if you're interested in architecture, you may like the tours offered by the Seattle Architecture Foundation.


----------



## CHamilton (Jul 2, 2014)

All the reasons to love Seattle in 4:55.

http://vimeo.com/95766797


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 3, 2014)

Great find Charlie, thanks for posting! And it was good to see King Street Station included and a little of the light rail!

What's the latest on getting the Streetcar going again along the waterfront?


----------



## CHamilton (Jul 3, 2014)

Jim,

The official "preferred alternative" is to create a (modern) streetcar with a dedicated ROW on First Avenue, not on the waterfront.

Some people would like to see the heritage cars used on the First Avenue line. But personally, I think a waterfront without a streetcar is a huge mistake. It will be an inhospitable place to those of us with no cars and limited mobility, and will be a barrier for tourists and locals alike. Yes, there will be some new connections to downtown, but there will be no easy way for people to move along the waterfront itself other than on foot or by bike.

As a result, I foresee a significant and permanent drop in business for waterfront businesses. People who want to go from, say, the Aquarium to the Wheel are not going to climb up to First, catch a streetcar, then go back down again.

The mayor has just nominated Scott Kubly to be the new head of the Seattle Department of Transportation, and Councilmember Tom Rasmussen is soliciting comments as to what Kubly's priorities should be. I would encourage anyone who is interested in the Waterfront Streetcar to submit your opinion to Rasmussen.


----------



## dlagrua (Oct 16, 2014)

Did we mention Pacific Science Center?. If you catch a special exhibit they can be educational and fun.

A side trip to Mt Rainier National Park about 2 hour drive SE is very nice. Beautiful scenery, great nature trails, views, waterfalls and a nice lodge to stay at right inside the park.

The Woodland Park Zoo is a world class zoo and its huge.

At the waterfront you can take a ferry ride to Bainbridge or a harbor tour

As for restaurants we found a few gems. Elliott's on the Seattle waterfront ( thanks Charlie), the Purple Café on 3rd were both outstanding. Tillicum place café a small neighborhood place near Seattle Center was very good. For a fast inexpensive self serve seafood lunch; Ivar's on the waterfront is great substitute for ordinary burgers/fries fast food.

....and you'll arrive at the beautifully restored King Street Station!

There is so much to see and do in Seattle that it would take a few trips to see it all. .


----------



## CHamilton (Oct 16, 2014)

Thanks, dlagrua! For those visiting Seattle in the next few months, be aware that many waterfront businesses are closed due to construction.


----------



## ehbowen (Dec 15, 2014)

As mentioned in another thread: If you're looking for a hot sit-down breakfast near King Street Station, "McCoy's Firehouse Bar & Grill" is just three blocks north. They open for breakfast at 8:00 a.m. Mon.-Fri., and 9 a.m. on Saturdays & Sundays. Good breakfast menu with a lot of hearty choices. The kitchen is open until 10 p.m. for lunch and dinner as well. Two thumbs up—mine and my Dad's. We'd definitely eat there again.


----------



## CHamilton (Jul 12, 2015)

CHamilton said:


> Thanks, dlagrua! For those visiting Seattle in the next few months, be aware that many waterfront businesses are closed due to construction.


The waterfront businesses have reopened as of July 1.


----------



## CHamilton (Jul 12, 2015)

There is finally a regional transit day pass available on the ORCA card.

And if you are interested in telephone history, check out the Museum of Communications.


----------



## CHamilton (Nov 3, 2015)

CHamilton said:


> All the reasons to love Seattle in 4:55.
> 
> http://vimeo.com/95766797


WSDOT has posted an Amtrak Cascades video in a similar style.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qAEXGRTfc8g


----------



## Bob Dylan (Nov 3, 2015)

Excellent videos Charlie, thanks for sharing!


----------



## SarahZ (Nov 3, 2015)

Visit the Gum Wall while you can. They're about to clean it.

They're going to let people put gum on the walls again once it's cleaned, so it's not going away. It'll just look odd for a while.


----------



## NorthShore (Nov 4, 2015)

Next time I get to visit Seattle, I want to visit the Thistle Puppet Theatre:

http://www.thistletheatre.org/schedule.htm


----------



## NorthShore (Nov 5, 2015)

Then there's this:

http://archiemcpheeseattle.com

And this:

http://www.bethscafe.com


----------



## rickycourtney (Nov 15, 2015)

SarahZ said:


> Visit the Gum Wall while you can. They're about to clean it.
> 
> They're going to let people put gum on the walls again once it's cleaned, so it's not going away. It'll just look odd for a while.


You mean it'll just look like a wall for a while?


----------



## SarahZ (Nov 15, 2015)

rickycourtney said:


> SarahZ said:
> 
> 
> > Visit the Gum Wall while you can. They're about to clean it.
> ...


Yes.  A bare, boring wall. Though, that alley is gorgeous. I love the brick and old-fashioned feel.


----------



## willem (Apr 11, 2016)

When I'm in Seattle, I usually try at least once to eat an early supper at the Old Spaghetti Factory and watch the Empire Builder go by. And I second the recommendation for Bill Speidel's Underground Tour. Twice I've stashed luggage at the station and taken the tour in the afternoon before leaving on the Empire Builder.

And now a question. How does the ORCA card work with a senior fare? In particular, is it necessary to buy a senior ORCA card? I ask because I will not be 65 on my next visit to Seattle, but will be 65 on the subsequent visit. I'd rather not buy a regular ORCA card for $5 now and then by a senior ORCA card for $3 next time. Can the regular ORCA card be converted or otherwise used as a senior ORCA card? Thanks for any enlightenment.


----------



## rickycourtney (Apr 14, 2016)

willem said:


> And now a question. How does the ORCA card work with a senior fare? In particular, is it necessary to buy a senior ORCA card? I ask because I will not be 65 on my next visit to Seattle, but will be 65 on the subsequent visit. I'd rather not buy a regular ORCA card for $5 now and then by a senior ORCA card for $3 next time. Can the regular ORCA card be converted or otherwise used as a senior ORCA card? Thanks for any enlightenment.


No. The regular ORCA card is totally separate from the Regional Reduced Fare Permit (the official name for the Senior ORCA card). Also, important to note, it's not exactly easy to get a Regional Reduced Fare Permit. You either need to apply by mail or visit the King Street Center (not far from King Street Station) between 8:30am - 4:30pm to apply in person. Hope that helps... I know it's probably not what you want to hear.


----------



## willem (Apr 15, 2016)

Thanks, rickycourtney. Applying by mail will probably be easier when the time comes. I would rather be able to convert a regular ORCA card to the RRFP, but it's good to know how things work.


----------



## NW cannonball (Apr 17, 2016)

I got my RRFP ORCA card a few years back, just by asking at Westlake customer service window (now mostly closed)

The senior discount is worth a lot -- last year was $1 any bus or train any distance any time (ferries excepted) -- if memory serves. I keep the card for future visits.

Now is more hassle to get the RRFP ORCA card, but well worth it if you travel Seattle for more than a day or two. Like it.



willem said:


> Thanks, rickycourtney. Applying by mail will probably be easier when the time comes. I would rather be able to convert a regular ORCA card to the RRFP, but it's good to know how things work.


----------



## NW cannonball (May 21, 2016)

Northwest Folklife will happen next weekend,.

Seattle Center (the park and museums and performance venues in Seattle Center near the Space Needle) will bust out with at least a hundred sponsored performers, as many buskers, and a contradance marathon.

I've attended 4-5 times, if you like folkdance, beer, fairly decent "festival food" --

Be there or be a rectangle


----------



## Train2104 (May 21, 2016)

NW cannonball said:


> Northwest Folklife will happen next weekend,.
> 
> Seattle Center (the park and museums and performance venues in Seattle Center near the Space Needle) will bust out with at least a hundred sponsored performers, as many buskers, and a contradance marathon.
> 
> ...


I'll be in SEA on Saturday...not too happy since I'd rather enjoy the area without a festival crowd...hope my Space Needle tickets are still good...


----------



## NW cannonball (May 27, 2016)

Train2104 said:


> NW cannonball said:
> 
> 
> > Northwest Folklife will happen next weekend,.
> ...


Don't worry it -- if you have the "space needle tix" you can ride the space needle , no worries

The "Festival Crowd" is , and has been, in my experience, only my 6 times at FolkLife - totally zero sweat, mellow, helpful crowd.

I expect that, if you ask anybody at the NW Folklife scene for any advice on food, or where to ply your musical instrument, or where to crash, no questions.

Nobody stops you from the many other attractions that will be less crowded next weekend.

Play it by ear, and no fear.


----------



## Maglev (Oct 22, 2016)

I have a question about getting from a northbound _ Cascades_ train to SeaTac. Should I get off at Tukwila or Seattle? Amtrak describes the connection from King Street Station to SeaTac by light rail in the timetable, but there is an airplane icon by the Tukwila station in the schedule. The train wastes quite a bit of time going the last few miles into Seattle in addition to the closer proximity to the airport of Tukwila. Is it easy to get from the Tukwila Amtrak station to the light rail station?


----------



## NW cannonball (Oct 23, 2016)

Maglev said:


> I have a question about getting from a northbound _ Cascades_ train to SeaTac. Should I get off at Tukwila or Seattle? Amtrak describes the connection from King Street Station to SeaTac by light rail in the timetable, but there is an airplane icon by the Tukwila station in the schedule. The train wastes quite a bit of time going the last few miles into Seattle in addition to the closer proximity to the airport of Tukwila. Is it easy to get from the Tukwila Amtrak station to the light rail station?


From Amtrak station Tukwila to the light rail station called "Tukwila" at least a mile or two - no good way between.

Taxi, Uber, etc from Tukwila direct to SEA -- spendy, but works and saves time.


----------



## rickycourtney (Nov 3, 2016)

Maglev said:


> I have a question about getting from a northbound _ Cascades_ train to SeaTac. Should I get off at Tukwila or Seattle? Amtrak describes the connection from King Street Station to SeaTac by light rail in the timetable, but there is an airplane icon by the Tukwila station in the schedule. The train wastes quite a bit of time going the last few miles into Seattle in addition to the closer proximity to the airport of Tukwila. Is it easy to get from the Tukwila Amtrak station to the light rail station?


Between Tukwila station (served by Amtrak Cascades) and Tukwila International Boulevard station (served by Link light rail) you can catch the RapidRide F Line bus. RapidRide is King County's faux-BRT system (makes fewer stops, hits fewer red lights). The trip between the two stations takes about 15 minutes and buses depart every 15 minutes (10 during weekday peak periods). The fare is $2.50 ($2.75 during weekday peak periods).

To get to Sea-Tac Airport from Tukwila Int'l Blvd station you can either take the RapidRide A Line (takes about 7 minutes and you'll get a free transfer from the F Line) or Link (takes about 2 minutes, but unless you have the $5 ORCA card, there's no transfer credit so you'll have to pay another $2.25).

In total, the trip from Tukwila station (the Amtrak one) and Sea-Tac Airport should take about 35 minutes.

The other option is to ride Amtrak to King Street Station in Seattle. From there, walk across the street to International District/Chinatown station and ride Link to SeaTac/Airport station which costs $3.00 and takes about 37 minutes (plus another 20-25 minutes on the train).

Hope that helps!


----------



## Maglev (Nov 4, 2016)

rickycourtney said:


> Maglev said:
> 
> 
> > I have a question about getting from a northbound _ Cascades_ train to SeaTac. Should I get off at Tukwila or Seattle? Amtrak describes the connection from King Street Station to SeaTac by light rail in the timetable, but there is an airplane icon by the Tukwila station in the schedule. The train wastes quite a bit of time going the last few miles into Seattle in addition to the closer proximity to the airport of Tukwila. Is it easy to get from the Tukwila Amtrak station to the light rail station?
> ...


Well, that sounds a bit complicated, and there are time constraints unless I take the first train out of Portland in the morning. I am trying to catch a 5 PM bus from the airport that takes me to the San Juan Islands ferry terminal.

So I have decided to take a later train all the way to Bellingham and spend the night there, then take a train back to Mount Vernon the next morning. Mount Vernon is the closest station to the ferry terminal, and I will have all day to make the connection from train to ferry.

This way, I get in some mileage on Amtrak I have not traveled before. The stretch between Mount Vernon and Bellingham includes some very scenic coastal running, but due to problems connecting between trains and ferries I have not been able to travel that stretch.


----------



## Maglev (Feb 28, 2018)

Just wanted to follow up on a couple things here...

The connection from King Street Station to SeaTac by Link is very easy, although it is a bit of a walk from the light rail station across a giant parking structure to the airport terminals.

I also wanted to comment on Seattle lodging. My wife and I always stay at the Edgewater Hotel--half their rooms are directly on the water. There is a Marriott that also advertises a waterfront location, but it is actually across a freeway from the water. The Edgewater features a "northwest modern" decor--think tree bark and lasers. It has a great restaurant, also right on the water.


----------



## George K (Sep 13, 2018)

Thinking about taking a trip to Seattle next year (via Coast Starlight). We would rent a car in SEA. My wife wants an upscale place that's not too far from Seattle where we can enjoy some water views (though we're not swimmers!), resort-ey things, etc. By way of comparison, we loved Cannon Beach in Oregon (about 90 min from PDX). A "artsy-fartsy" place with shops, nice restaurants, would be great.

Any thoughts or suggestions?

Thanks, in advance!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 13, 2018)

I suggest staying in Vancouver or Victoria,BC ( Empress Hotel) instead of Seattle George!

Google up both places, couple of the Gems of the Earth!!


----------



## Maglev (Sep 13, 2018)

You could stay in Seattle at the Edgewater hotel I recommended after arrival on the _Coast Starlight, t_hen catch the _Victoria Clipper _right next door the next morning to Victoria.

In Victoria, I would look into the Oak Bay Beach Hotel, which looks like it has a nice spa (I stayed there many years ago, but it was very different then). The Empress is famous and right downtown on the harbor, but I think their rooms are overpriced. If you want to stay downtown (and go to tea or the spa at the Empress), I recommend the Hotel Grand Pacific.


----------



## ehbowen (Sep 15, 2018)

Maglev said:


> You could stay in Seattle at the Edgewater hotel I recommended after arrival on the _Coast Starlight, t_hen catch the _Victoria Clipper _right next door the next morning to Victoria.
> 
> In Victoria, I would look into the Oak Bay Beach Hotel, which looks like it has a nice spa (I stayed there many years ago, but it was very different then). The Empress is famous and right downtown on the harbor, but I think their rooms are overpriced. If you want to stay downtown (and go to tea or the spa at the Empress), I recommend the Hotel Grand Pacific.


I really need to put this in a Victoria BC thread, but if you're staying there for a few nights the Fairholme Manor B&B is *awesome*. Beautiful rooms, some with fireplace (ours had both a fireplace and a private balcony), and gracious hosts who serve a gourmet breakfast every morning. Just a short stroll away are the grounds of Government House...we literally saw deer grazing there. I can't recommend this place highly enough.


----------



## pennyk (Dec 10, 2019)

A new Embassy Suites opened up virtually across the street from the station. I stayed there last night and my room overlooked the station.


----------



## Rail Freak (Dec 10, 2019)

How are their rates?


----------



## Bob Dylan (Dec 10, 2019)

pennyk said:


> A new Embassy Suites opened up virtually across the street from the station. I stayed there last night and my room overlooked the station.


How is the weather up in the PNW???


----------



## pennyk (Dec 10, 2019)

Bob Dylan said:


> How is the weather up in the PNW???


It was cloudy and chilly this morning, but I managed to get in a walk. Now it’s raining and chilly. I had a very nice lunch with Charlie this afternoon.


----------



## pennyk (Dec 10, 2019)

Rail Freak said:


> How are their rates?


Fairly high, but I paid with points so not too bad. Everything in Seattle close in is expensive.


----------



## amtrakp42 (Dec 11, 2019)

Check out the Moore Hotel 2 blocks from the market. Much cheaper. An old style hotel with thick solid wood doors and use a real key! Nothing fancy with no air conditioning but 2 blocks from market. Friendly staff. Have used it for almost 20 years.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Dec 11, 2019)

amtrakp42 said:


> Check out the Moore Hotel 2 blocks from the market. Much cheaper. An old style hotel with thick solid wood doors and use a real key! Nothing fancy with no air conditioning but 2 blocks from market. Friendly staff. Have used it for almost 20 years.


The HI Hostel close to King Street Station in the Internationsl District is nothing fancy ( it's an old Hotel), but perfectly OK for a couple of nights.

It has Shared Dorm Roons and Private Rooms @ Reasonable Prices.


----------



## Asher (Dec 11, 2019)

It's amazing how much Seattle has changed in the last couple of years. The techies have sort of changed the personality of the city, New building going on and the elevated road way along the waterfront, Alaskan Viaduct gone. As far as getting out of town, I like to catch a ferry to Bremerton, or Bainbridge island and then drive to Port Angeles, Port Townsend area.


----------



## Maglev (Apr 5, 2021)

Some news about the Seattle monorail:









Seattle Monorail breaks ground on series of major improvements


On Monday, the Seattle Monorail announced the groundbreaking for a series of projects aimed at improving the line’s service and the experience for riders. Expected to wrap up in the fall of 2021, the construction will work toward doubling the monorail’s capacity, allowing for 6,000 passengers...




komonews.com


----------



## flitcraft (Apr 11, 2021)

More Seattle rail news: the Link light rail's three new North Seattle stations--University District, Roosevelt, and Northgate will be opening the first week in October. Slightly later than projected but welcome news all the same.


----------

